# New Member From NJ



## Blama-Cee Edwards (May 1, 2019)

Good day Brothers, 

wanted to say hello to the brethren's from far and near.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (May 1, 2019)

Welcome among us brother.

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Blama-Cee Edwards (May 6, 2019)

Thank you Brother Stockdale..


----------



## Brother JC (May 6, 2019)

Welcome, my Brother, what lodge (and exit) do you hail from?


----------



## Keith C (May 7, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Blama-Cee Edwards (May 8, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Welcome, my Brother, what lodge (and exit) do you hail from?


Mt. ZIon #135 F&AM Located in Metuchen NJ


----------



## Brother JC (May 8, 2019)

I do a lot of business out of warehouses in that area. And who can argue with Dismal Swamp?


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## tldubb (May 19, 2019)

Welcome !!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## jermy Bell (May 19, 2019)

Howdy !


----------



## Bloke (May 22, 2019)

Hello and Welcome Brother !


----------

